# Which Unix Do You Use?



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Please Post Which Unix Based OS You use 

*Note: Please do not start Flame wars over Mac vs PC or Mac vs Linux...which is lame.. I want to watch out for peoples Safety *

And Why do you use Unix Based OS?

I use Windows XP (Home, and Media), Windows Vista, Kubuntu, And Ubuntu

I use Ubuntu and Kubuntu because they are awesome and easy to navigate..lol I got my Kubuntu Disk today


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a Knoppix sort of guy.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I'm a Knoppix sort of guy.



Never Heard of it LOL


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 1, 2008)

I use win xp x64, and fedora x64, using fedora to learn more about linux, heh most of the workstations at work run with fedora so... Installed to learn my way around it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 1, 2008)

Windows Xp Pro soon to be Windows Vista Ultimate. I'm a gamer


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Windows Xp Pro soon to be Windows Vista Ultimate. I'm a gamer



w00t lol


----------



## acperience7 (Jul 1, 2008)

I use Xp Pro(32bit). It was my first OS on my first "real" PC. I used Windows 95 for a few months a long time ago, but that PC was ancient with it's 33Mhz CPU! I'm going to give Ubuntu a look after all the stuff heard about it, and seeing a few YouTube videos.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 1, 2008)

I use vista really, but had a short stint w/ mythbuntu for an htpc that didn't pan out. I liked the interface a lot though, and will revisit it once I get a tv worthy of messing w/.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 1, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I use vista really, but had a short stint w/ mythbuntu for an htpc that didn't pan out. I liked the interface a lot though, and will revisit it once I get a tv worthy of messing w/.



ha cool
Never heard of Mythbuntu


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jul 1, 2008)

I use Ubuntu for web(I just feel more safe on it), music, video and Gimp. I also use Vista for games


----------



## Pyeti (Jul 1, 2008)

i use the ubuntu varieties mostly. i only hold onto xp for games and some programs that dont have linux versions but everything else i mostly use xubuntu


----------



## Anunnaki (Jul 1, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/Kegero/BadPercentages.jpg?t=1214894206

Something seems a bit off about these percentages. They add up to 160%.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 1, 2008)

An embedded Linux on my NAS 

Also, since this is about Unix based OSes, why is everyone listing their Windows version? Besides, how is Unix related to a mac vs PC discussion?


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 1, 2008)

I use Hardy Heron....ever seen the Desktop 3D Cubes that thing can run on a crappy Intel Q963 chipset....try that with any Windows version...and your mother gonna cry....


----------



## dannylill1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ubuntu studio 8.04 x64 and Windows Xp Pro x86 dual boot, like ubuntu better than windows but some progs/games i have wont work under wine/cedega, hence why i keep windows xp


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 1, 2008)

fedora on all our tpu servers


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 1, 2008)

and....all my VMware servers...they are unix like....(proprietary)


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 1, 2008)

I use Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Fedora, OpenSUSE, Mandriva.

personally i like the apt based distributions best.

my main unix setup is ubuntu, Compiz-fusion, avant-window-navigator.

im going to start playing with FreeBSD.


----------



## Ongaku (Jul 1, 2008)

Ubuntu, was using it on my old Pentium 4 Dell laptop for a few years because I got sick of Windows. I tried it on my new system but the mobo is cheap and Ubuntu had no graphics support for it


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 1, 2008)

run an update and see if the new kernel has support for it.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Anunnaki said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/Kegero/BadPercentages.jpg?t=1214894206
> 
> Something seems a bit off about these percentages. They add up to 160%.



Yeah...it is because it is...hmmm when i voted it was 50% for 3 of them


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 1, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> fedora on all our tpu servers



Guess we dont have to worry about the server crashing  lol


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Anunnaki said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/Kegero/BadPercentages.jpg?t=1214894206
> 
> Something seems a bit off about these percentages. They add up to 160%.



It's correct. Say I vote alone, I vote on two items. 100% of the voters voted on each then. So it adds up to 200%.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> ha cool
> Never heard of Mythbuntu



Mythtv is a linux front-end that handles tv recording and all around media center purposes. Mythbuntu is basically just ubuntu w/ mythtv already installed, providing the back-end as well and other features that come w/ a full os if needed. I heard about it and had some extra stuff lying around so I gave it a shot. Liked the interface and proposed capabilities, unfortunately my tv is too old to have anything resembling image quality on it, so I've abandoned it for now.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2008)

I use Win XP, Vista HP x64, Fedora 9, and OS X.5. I use OS X just because I like it a lot, Fedora because I like to tinker, and Windows for compatibility.


----------



## v-zero (Jul 2, 2008)

I feel I should point out that Linux is not Unix-based, it is Unix-like... And I use several Debian derivatives and also Mac OSX - and Windows for gaming.


----------



## blueskynis (Jul 2, 2008)

I use ubuntu and Win XP in VirtualBox. Recently I was playing with Fedora too...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2008)

windows vista x64 pro for games and freebsd for just about everything else


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2008)

suse type of guy


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 4, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Mythtv is a linux front-end that handles tv recording and all around media center purposes. Mythbuntu is basically just ubuntu w/ mythtv already installed, providing the back-end as well and other features that come w/ a full os if needed. I heard about it and had some extra stuff lying around so I gave it a shot. Liked the interface and proposed capabilities, unfortunately my tv is too old to have anything resembling image quality on it, so I've abandoned it for now.



Oh intersting


----------



## zithe (Jul 9, 2008)

I've used several. I'm now on Ubuntu 7.10. Not touching 8.04 again since it sucked. XD

Using linux because I can't afford to buy windows every time I change my motherboard, so I'm saving up for a vista pack unless microsoft goes retarded and releases a DX10 patch for XP.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 9, 2008)

I use a derivative of Ubuntu 7.10 called Linux Mint. It is cool, lightweight, and better than XP on my laptop. I tried Ubuntu 8.04, but it wouldn't recognise my graphics card. 
I've also tried OpenSUSE, but that ran a little too slowly for my liking.
Now I'm using my laptop much more than my family PC which has Vista!


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04 and OpenSolaris at home

Gentoo w/out gui at work (database host)

Solaris also at work


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04, first linux experience really. Would like to mess with it more if I had the time.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 9, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Ubuntu 8.04, first linux experience really. Would like to mess with it more if I had the time.



Ubuntu is also my First Linux xD
I had Version 7.10 before....


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 9, 2008)

I've got two others using the hardy heron, they both like it.  It's nice to play with your OS to the point that if you screw something up you can always just reinstall.


----------



## balu2310 (Jul 9, 2008)

*george*

Right now i am using win xp,it seems to be operate very easy & good enhancement.i like to use linux,is there anybody know were to download the linux operating system.please help me.
======
george

Social Media Marketing - 354264674.390823


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 9, 2008)

balu2310 said:


> Right now i am using win xp,it seems to be operate very easy & good enhancement.i like to use linux,is there anybody know were to download the linux operating system.please help me.
> ======
> george
> 
> Social Media Marketing - 354264674.390823



http://distrowatch.com/
http://www.ubuntu.com/

Also Google helps  and Welcome to TPU!


----------



## klva80 (Jul 10, 2008)

ubuntu, backtrack, and windows xp pro


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm running Ubuntu and Window XP home and Pro.
In the past have used Mandrake, Red Hat and Lindows.

I use Ubuntu to escape Microsofts world of pain. One of these days i'll completely switch to Ubuntu and never look back!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 10, 2008)

zithe said:


> I've used several. I'm now on Ubuntu 7.10. Not touching 8.04 again since it sucked. XD
> 
> Using linux because I can't afford to buy windows every time I change my motherboard, so I'm saving up for a vista pack unless microsoft goes retarded and releases a DX10 patch for XP.


You don't have to buy a new Windows when you change hardware. You just have to call them to activate it.


----------



## Egneil (Jul 30, 2008)

I use Windows because I'm more familiar with it, and it has lots of games

I also use Ubuntu because I've had a better experience with it than other Linux distros. Also I plan to switch to it when wine has grown.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jul 30, 2008)

windows for gaming of course 

But I use ubuntu on my server, and currently setting up a game server on ubuntu


----------



## zithe (Jul 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You don't have to buy a new Windows when you change hardware. You just have to call them to activate it.



You do if it's OEM. It came on the PC..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 31, 2008)

zithe said:


> You do if it's OEM. It came on the PC..



No you don't.

I'm using the Vista Home Premium 32bit key that came with my now dead lappy, on the rig in my specs with Home Premium x64. Just had to call and activate. As long as it's only on one machine at a time, they don't care.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No you don't.
> 
> I'm using the Vista Home Premium 32bit key that came with my now dead lappy, on the rig in my specs with Home Premium x64. Just had to call and activate. As long as it's only on one machine at a time, they don't care.



yup. i always have to call after i change hardware and do a format. it is a simple process and the only question they ask is if it is installed on more than 1 computer. the hardest thing about it is understanding their broken english.


----------

